# What would be a reasonable cost...



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

...to replace this tread (flat top of stair) on my front porch. I didn't even realize how bad it was until I had my last sale and some guy caught his toe in a depression in the rotted wood and stumbled going done the stairs. When I stepped on it it felt spongy like foam rubber. Unfortunately, it's the tread that supports the two roof columns. I got 1 estimate already and the guy said that didn't include painting because if he replaces the rotted wood with pressure-treated, he can't paint it for a few months. Let's see how close you can get to his estimate.


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2018)

debodun said:


> ...to replace this tread (flat top of stair) on my front porch. I didn't even realize how bad it was until I had my last sale and some guy caught his toe in a depression in the rotted wood and stumbled going done the stairs. When I stepped on it it felt spongy like foam rubber. Unfortunately, *it's the tread that supports the two roof columns*. I got 1 estimate already and the guy said that didn't include painting because if he replaces the rotted wood with pressure-treated, he can't paint it for a few months. Let's see how close you can get to his estimate.
> 
> View attachment 52252View attachment 52253


need dimensions, photos...good photos, close up and total porch area including columns and roof


----------



## Buckeye (May 18, 2018)

Are the two roof columns being replaced? The lumber to replace just those two treads is <$20


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2018)

Whatever the cost...it will certainly be far cheaper than the Lawsuit you may face if someone injures themselves...Get it done...NOW!


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> need dimensions, photos...good photos, close up and total porch area including columns and roof



Why do you need total porch area when all I need is one piece of lumber 63" long, 12" wide and 1" thick? Here is a photo of thr front with an arrow indicating which stair it is.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Are the two roof columns being replaced? The lumber to replace just those two treads is <$20



Only the bottom stair tread needs to be replaced. A piece of wood 63" long, 12" wide and an inch thick.


----------



## Buckeye (May 18, 2018)

debodun said:


> Only the bottom stair tread needs to be replaced. A piece of wood 63" long, 12" wide and an inch thick.



Got it, but my home handyman instincts tell me to replace all the stair treads at a minimum.  I assume the roof supports were properly inspected and were okay


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

The contractor that gave me the estimate did not do an on-site inspection, he did it from photos I sent him by email.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2018)

debodun said:


> The contractor that gave me the estimate did not do an on-site inspection, he did it from photos I sent him by email.



Well, that would be my first red flag.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2018)

The step appears to have sunk below grade and my thought is that once the carpenter removes the stair tread he will find that everything else in the steps is rotten and will need to be replaced.  I would think that this could run to around $1,200.00 before it is finished.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

I hired a handyman 2 years ago to fix it then when that tread developed a rack. He went and bought lumber, then found out the wood he got wouldn't "fit". Then he took that board out, turned it over, re-inserted it on top of the riser and painted it. Now the crack has come through this side. It amazes me how few handymen do carpentry around here. I had a business card I got from a handyman that was working on a neighbors house a few years ago and when I called him about it, he said he only does masonry work now. All other's I've called from business cards I've obtained have not returned my message or have moved away or are OOB. The only one that responded said he estimated $100 to $200 just from looking at the photo and that didn't include painting.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 18, 2018)

The whole stairway should be replaced.  Jacks to support the roof overhang need to be used.  Then, the stairway should be demoed and all lumber replaced.  If you do a piecemeal job, you'll be sorry when you, or someone else, crashes through a stair and sustains (possibly) major injuries.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Whatever the cost...it will certainly be far cheaper than the Lawsuit you may face if someone injures themselves...Get it done...NOW!





debodun said:


> The contractor that gave me the estimate did not do an on-site inspection, he did it from photos I sent him by email.





C'est Moi said:


> Well, that would be my first red flag.





debodun said:


> I hired a handyman 2 years ago to fix it then when that tread developed a rack. He went and bought lumber, then found out the wood he got wouldn't "fit". Then he took that board out, turned it over, re-inserted it on top of the riser and painted it. Now the crack has come through this side. It amazes me how few handymen do carpentry around here. I had a business card I got from a handyman that was working on a neighbors house a few years ago and when I called him about it, he said he only does masonry work now. All other's I've called from business cards I've obtained have not returned my message or have moved away or are OOB. The only one that responded said he estimated $100 to $200 just from looking at the photo and that didn't include painting.




I’m with Don on this. Get it done before someone injuries themselves and you get sued. 

This is just my opinion here , but hiring a contractor via email isn’t wise. A good contractor needs to inspect and feel the wood. That can’t be done by merely viewing a photo so I’d ditch anyone who quotes a price to you via email. 
Hire a qualified contractor. They are expensive but you’ve already stated that you are wealthy so can afford it. 
This is an important part of your house and if anyone injures themselves you might regret cheaping  out.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> The whole stairway should be replaced.  Jacks to support the roof overhang need to be used.  Then, the stairway should be demoed and all lumber replaced.  If you do a piecemeal job, you'll be sorry when you, or someone else, crashes through a stair and sustains (possibly) major injuries.



Yep! I completely agree.


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> The whole stairway should be replaced.  Jacks to support the roof overhang need to be used.  Then, the stairway should be demoed and all lumber replaced.  If you do a piecemeal job, you'll be sorry when you, or someone else, crashes through a stair and sustains (possibly) major injuries.


This sounds like a good plan and you need someone to actually look at it.  If someone does get hurt and you did not properly maintain the stairway, your insurance may not pay damages to someone that hurts themselves. Looks to me like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

It looks rotten and probably there are termites in the wood. Ham & egging your home upkeep with the cheapest handymen or ignoring the repairs aren't serving you. 

I wonder what the town building inspector would advise or what your homeowner's insurance co. would do about risk your home poses? Could raise your rates.

Things have been sliding for so long , it's going to cost you more now. But, you can't take it with you Deb, you might as well spend for repairs it or sell it as a fixer-upper (cheap) and get out. 

A professional needs to look at it, touch it, smell it etc. Just because the person would be an insured professional doesn't mean you would be cheated.

Good luck.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2018)

!st. rule.  Don't hire "handymen" to do structural work.  It's way over their heads.  The fact that one can convince you this or that speaks volumes for your naivety.  Your home is your number one investment (assuming you made such investment), pay to play or take your chances.  From the photo I would consider a whole new set of steps.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> !st. rule.  Don't hire "handymen" to do structural work.  It's way over their heads.  The fact that one can convince you this or that speaks volumes for your naivety.  Your home is your number one investment (assuming you made such investment), pay to play or take your chances.  From the photo I would consider a whole new set of steps.



I so agree! Deb if you inherited free and clear, you have no investment to "lose" if you can unload it quickly. 

Wouldn't it be nice to have a cute, smaller apartment or even a condo that *saves electricity* with insulation and thermal pane glass? Air conditioning on muggy days and with snow removal, mowing, gutter and leader cleaning- all done for you .


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2018)

debodun said:


> Why do you need total porch area when all I need is one piece of lumber 63" long, 12" wide and 1" thick? Here is a photo of thr front with an arrow indicating which stair it is.
> 
> View attachment 52254



Well, I've redone a couple houses in that shape
Looks to be turn of the century, stick built, of which is good/bad

Is it an investment? (I may have missed this)

Anyway, you'll prolly find more than you're bargaining for once you pull that step
And those columns come very much into play

Everthing is overgrown, looks to be some time since the shrubbery saw a clipper
indicating zero maint for a while
usually PM type things follow suit, like paint, caulking, roofing, gutters

Like some has said here, you need a professional....now.....and pulling $20K out for beginners


----------



## Buckeye (May 18, 2018)

I don't think Deb is really planning on rebuilding the entire front of the house.  The steps are the real safety/liability issue that she needs to address.


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> The steps are the real safety/liability issue that she needs to address.



As in foundation

I wish her well, and maybe the place is solid

but

once one digs into seemingly insignificant areas, well, some places seem held together by paint


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

Deb,

Try one of these for the gate on the front steps and another for the back door. layful:







Good luck!


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2018)

That photo of the whole front is one that is on our town's tax roll page and looks like it was taken 20 years ago. I have done maintenance on the front since then. I only used it to show the area of the porch under concern since it was not taken at an angle. Here is a more recent pic:


----------



## helenbacque (May 19, 2018)

I'm no carpenter, never built anything in my life  but my first thought when looking at the photo ..... "What holds the porch roof overhang up when the bad tread is pulled out?"


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> I'm no carpenter, never built anything in my life  but my first thought when looking at the photo ..... "What holds the porch roof overhang up when the bad tread is pulled out?"



How it's attached to the main porch. The handyman that just reversed the tread said the pillars aren't even touching the tread. I tried and I can "wiggle" them by hand.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Whatever the cost...it will certainly be far cheaper than the Lawsuit you may face if someone injures themselves...Get it done...NOW!



That's for sure!!


----------



## KingsX (May 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I so agree! Deb if you inherited free and clear, you have no investment to "lose" if you can unload it quickly.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to have a cute, smaller apartment or even a condo that *saves electricity* with insulation and thermal pane glass? Air conditioning on muggy days and with snow removal, mowing, gutter and leader cleaning- all done for you .




I too have an older house and have thought about moving into a nice [but smaller] senior apartment.
But my annual housing cost is much less living here... while the value of my house keeps going up.  
Maybe when I'm older I will consider moving,  but for now I am enjoying the privacy, independence, 
space and location.

.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I too have an older house and have thought about moving into a nice [but smaller] senior apartment.
> But my annual housing cost is much less living here.



My position, exactly. I am also concerned that in an apartment, the neighbors would inevitable do something I didn't like. For instance, play loud music late at night or have a yippy dog that barked a lot.


----------



## KingsX (May 19, 2018)

debodun said:


> My position, exactly. I am also concerned that in an apartment, the neighbors would inevitable do something I didn't like. For instance, play loud music late at night or have a yippy dog that barked a lot.




Exactly.   I am used to peace and quiet and no one else having control and access to my abode.

I hope you get the ideal person who can repair your porch step once and for all so you don't have to worry about it.

.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2018)

I could easily do it myself for just the price of new lumber.

To get someone else to do it I would expect to pay $1500 not including price of lumber.

I'm estimating labor at $80 an hour.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Exactly.   I am used to peace and quiet and no one else having control and access to my abode.



I looked into senior housing two years ago. With the amenities I want, the cost would exceed my income - most places around here run $3K to $5k a month and have so many rules (if I opened the door to my apartment to fast, I'd be in some violation. Also even if you wanted to hang a picture on the wall, you'd have to submit a work order and wait for approval). And it seems to me they are either "assisted living" facilities where the residents require constant care, or for independent seniors who are responsible for their own meals, housekeeping, etc. What I want is independent _WITH_ meals and housekeeping and a 2 bedroom, one bath apartment where almost all are either one bed one bath or two beds, two baths. There _ARE _other options, but either I don't qualify because of income, they are "bare bones" facilities that do not include any amenities, or they aren't strictly for seniors (I can see myself in an apartment next to some 20-something coke heads).


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2018)

debodun said:


> My position, exactly. I am also concerned that in an apartment, the neighbors would inevitable do something I didn't like. For instance, play loud music late at night or have a yippy dog that barked a lot.



Unfortunately, I live in a house and that's exactly what my neighbors do.......


----------



## KingsX (May 19, 2018)

debodun said:


> I looked into senior housing two years ago. With the amenities I want, the cost would exceed my income - most places around here run $3K to $5k a month and have so many rules (if I opened the door to my apartment to fast, I'd be in some violation. Also even if you wanted to hang a picture on the wall, you'd have to submit a work order and wait for approval). And it seems to me they are either "assisted living" facilities where the residents require constant care, or for independent seniors who are responsible for their own meals, housekeeping, etc. What I want is independent _WITH_ meals and housekeeping and a 2 bedroom, one bath apartment where almost all are either one bed one bath or two beds, two baths. There _ARE _other options, but either I don't qualify because of income, they are "bare bones" facilities that do not include any amenities, or they aren't strictly for seniors (I can see myself in an apartment next to some 20-something coke heads).




Here in North Texas there are several nice newer suburban seniors only independent living  apartments [no housekeeping services.]  They are partially government funded and the rent is dependent on income.  There was a new one built in Rowlett [Dallas suburb] in 2017. It is near the city center and  close to shopping, restaurants, etc.  It filled up quickly and now there is a waiting list.  But I hear another one will be built in this area in another year or so.

There might be other seniors only  properties like this in other states. 

Here is more info:

https://www.churchillresidential.com/services.aspx

https://www.churchillresidential.com/locations.aspx

.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2018)

debodun said:


> That photo of the whole front is one that is on our town's tax roll page and looks like it was taken 20 years ago. I have done maintenance on the front since then. I only used it to show the area of the porch under concern since it was not taken at an angle. Here is a more recent pic:
> 
> View attachment 52282


second thoughts
whether or not the pillars come in to play, they are only porch pillars, not main structure

If everything but the step seems solid, $500- $1000 should be enough to get you solid footing, done right (professionally)
A good handyman, they are out there, would do it for $250 or less

time is of the essence, however


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2018)

A big problem with hiring a ‘handyman’ is that anybody can put an ad in the paper claiming to be a handyman and have zero credentials. You can end up hiring someone who knows diddly squat.  With most contractors, they will state what licences and or education they have so you at least know they are qualified to do the job.


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> A big problem with hiring a ‘handyman’ is that anybody can put an ad in the paper claiming to be a handyman and have zero credentials. You can end up hiring someone who knows diddly squat.  With most contractors, they will state what licences and or education they have so you at least know they are qualified to do the job.



No argument
best way is a highly recommended professional

I was the handyman for my folks (I learned a few things that way) 
and I was cheap (free)


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2018)

The local contractor that looked at the stair emailed me  this AM and said he's going to have to do it with "two composite boards  together". Sounds like he's going to try to glue two boards together to  try to make something to fit. Since I don't know what that means and he  hasn't answered my responding email yet, is that something with which I  should be comfortable? Why can't he get a board thw same size as what's  there?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2018)

debodun said:


> The local contractor that looked at the stair emailed me  this AM and said he's going to have to do it with "two composite boards  together". Sounds like he's going to try to glue two boards together to  try to make something to fit. Since I don't know what that means and he  hasn't answered my responding email yet, is that something with which I  should be comfortable? Why can't he get a board thw same size as what's  there?


sounds like it might be OSB, of which is common in many applications

However, if he had some good saws (sliding miter, and table saw) he could easily fab good wood to fit


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2018)

Price is usually your main concern and everything the man does to restore the step to its original condition will cost more money.

I assume that he is talking about using a product like TimberTech or AZEK decking. It wouldn't surprise me if it is a leftover piece from a deck job. I would assume that he will use two narrow pieces with a slight space between them to let the rain and snow drip through.  It should be fine but you really need to check with him and make sure that you are both on the same page.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2018)

I am just concerned about any gaps in the tread that someone could catch their toe in and stumble. There's a side porch with a staircase. Maybe he could use one of those treads on the front stair and replace the side stair tread with the composite stair.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am just concerned about any gaps in the tread that someone could catch their toe in and stumble. There's a side porch with a staircase. Maybe he could use one of those treads on the front stair and replace the side stair tread with the composite stair.



The little gaps are quite a common feature.

You really need to discuss it with your carpenter and find out exactly what he has in mind.

This little project is starting to remind me of an episode of Judge Judy where she scolds the people because they did not have a written contract that included the scope of the work, materials involved, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Interesting thread. Posing a problem with pics to illustrate may help others do some "in Case" long term planning. My wife already knows not to go cheap, but to use a licensed bonded contractor if something needs done. Penny wise & pound foolish bites every time. 


There are way to many unknowns to guess the cost. The good news is, if you have a Lowes or Home Depot where you live, if like where I live the contractor will come out to  assess the repairs for free and give you a detailed description of what work is needed and their cost to do the job. Same goes for appliances. She knows to get multiple estimates in order to compare. 


The pic seems to show railings deteriorating, the right side column sinking, rain gutters loaded with leaves, paint peeling and cracking in other areas, the yard unkempt. Are you getting a little overwhelmed by the amount of home maintenance needed?  If so I hope you are looking into options.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2018)

Knight said:


> The pic seems to show...the yard unkempt.



What makes you say that? Many people comment on how well I keep up with the yardwork considering I'm an old woman living there by myself.


----------



## Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Post #23
That photo of the whole front is one that is on our town's tax roll page and looks like it was taken 20 years ago. I have done maintenance on the front since then. I only used it to show the area of the porch under concern since it was not taken at an angle. Here is a more recent pic:

I'm used to shrubbery being trimmed and what looks like where grass would grow looks like in the recent pic bushes taking over the yard.  Not being critical just observing what it looks like to me along with the other home maintenance issues. 

You didn't mention if there are any major stores like Lowe's or Home Depot where you live. I can only imagine the additional cost built into repairs to transport materials from a distance. What about that right side that looks like it has sunk? Or permits to effect the repairs needed? Some places require a permit & if you don't get one the repair has to be taken apart then redone. 

I'm not promoting use of Lowe's or Home Depot. Just pointing out that getting estimates from qualified licensed contractors would be the way my wife would get things done. You did mention that you hired a handy man to repair the step and that didn't last.  Now maybe years later the need is there again. Meanwhile the price of everything has risen. Penny wise & pound foolish comes to mind, doing things right might not be inexpensive but long term payoff. 

If you plan on living in your home forever look at quality long term repairs as an investment in your well being and comfort.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 14, 2018)

He is going to glue two boards together to make a more solid tread so that it wont bend when you walk on it which is causing the cracks.

It has nothing to do with fitting it.  He will fit it later when installing it.

Using composite materials instead of a thick piece of wood will mean it won't rot if it gets wet.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Using composite materials instead of a thick piece of wood will mean it won't rot if it gets wet.



man, I gotta get with it
Just read thru what composite boards are

good stuff, looks like


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2018)

Debodun's handyman is on his way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

Too funny!


----------



## Knight (Jun 15, 2018)

JimW said:


> Debodun's handyman is on his way.



No wonder handy men can cost less.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2018)

Fixed yesterday. Cost-$100.


----------

